# Kiesel V Suhr



## ianc (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey guys hopefully some of you have had the chance to play both so can give me some advice.

I currently play a Suhr modern which is incredible and feels perfect, I have been scoping the new Kiesel Vaders though and I am Jonesing for one bad. I mainly play my Suhr in Standard tuning and use my LTD EC401 for my lower register stuff. 

I am going to buy a high end guitar to leave in a lower tuning and I am considering two options either buy another Suhr modern and stick in some Bareknuckle pickups so it can handle the more modern sound I am after or go for a Kiesel Vader which I think would be good to go right out the box.

Has anyone on here had a chance to play both and able to compare the two models. I do not want a comparison on price as obviously the Suhr is more expensive so the Kiesel may be better "For the money" I want a guitar that will be with me forever and not one that I will eventually upgrade.

The Kiesel 10 day warranty does not really work for me either as I am in Aus so shipping will be expensive and I will have to pay import charges once the guitar arrives in the country which I do not believe I will get back if I decide to send it back.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mbardu (Jul 3, 2015)

ianc said:


> Hey guys hopefully some of you have had the chance to play both so can give me some advice.
> 
> I currently play a Suhr modern which is incredible and feels perfect, I have been scoping the new Kiesel Vaders though and I am Jonesing for one bad. I mainly play my Suhr in Standard tuning and use my LTD EC401 for my lower register stuff.
> 
> ...



This thread will be relevant to your interests.
He is a long time Suhr owner praising his new Vader.
CarvinGuitars.com BBS :: View topic - NGD: Black Cherry California Burst V7

I agree 100% and don't feel any drop in quality going from a Suhr modern to a Carvin/Kiesel.

My Vader v6 has easily earned its place among my 'keep forever' guitars..and that's in a family of Suhr, PRS and other pretty spiffy USA guitars.


----------



## ianc (Jul 3, 2015)

mbardu said:


> This thread will be relevant to your interests.
> He is a long time Suhr owner praising his new Vader.
> CarvinGuitars.com BBS :: View topic - NGD: Black Cherry California Burst V7
> 
> ...





Thanks very much....and with that the decision was made


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 3, 2015)

If you want a guitar better than a Suhr, you'll have to get lucky with a Carvin (though some Suhrs are underwhelming and some Carvins amazing). Instead get an Anderson - I'd rather have one Anderson than any two Suhrs, and/or Carvins. Check out the Angel model.

Edit: this is my opinion, but my qualifications are having owned several hundred different guitars, many of which were Carvins, Suhrs, Andersons, Mayones, etc... I'd say get your hands on an Anderson or a nice Mayones Regius.


----------



## Jujex (Jul 3, 2015)

I know this is none related to your choices but if you are specifically looking for 6 string for lower tunings, EBMM Petrucci Baritone is a very unique guitar and rare, they are 27 inch long. You'll get a Piezo out of it too.
But I would certainly try some Tom Andersons too.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 5, 2015)

check out vigier. I prefer these over suhr. just my two cents.


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 5, 2015)

I've played my fair share of Suhr Classics and one Suhr modern pro recently. If you love ibanez necks then Suhr is where you belong. The elliptical neck design feels like an ibanez D carve but not quite as thin - it has more meat in the center. Certainly not like a C shape, but close. 

The cream of the crop for me however has and will always be a maple top mahogany body Anderson Cobra that I played. Absolutely demolished anything I currently own or have ever played in terms of tone, comfort, fit/finish, fret quality, and wood quality.

Anderson's are worth the costs and there is no such thing as a bad guitar from Anderson. He personally checks each one before going out the door and you can specify to have him personally select the woods for your custom model if desired.

Highly recommend Anderson over Suhr


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 5, 2015)

Andersons rules, like I and everyone else is saying (I figured it was worth saying again ), but I forgot about Vigier - they're right up there as well. They honestly can not be beat, and no Carvin will ever come close. Not ripping on Carvin here - they're great, great guitars for the money, but they won't hang with a few of the really fancy names.


----------



## Promit (Jul 5, 2015)

I love my DC700 but I still think my Suhr Modern plays even better. I think it's the way the frets and fretboard are rolled - Kiesel doesn't do this. Maybe the Plek is meaningful too, I dunno. Both fabulous guitars but I feel the suhr just has that little bit more. Certainly costs enough that it had better feel amazing.


----------



## Shask (Jul 5, 2015)

glpg80 said:


> I've played my fair share of Suhr Classics and one Suhr modern pro recently. If you love ibanez necks then Suhr is where you belong. The elliptical neck design feels like an ibanez D carve but not quite as thin - it has more meat in the center. Certainly not like a C shape, but close.
> 
> The cream of the crop for me however has and will always be a maple top mahogany body Anderson Cobra that I played. Absolutely demolished anything I currently own or have ever played in terms of tone, comfort, fit/finish, fret quality, and wood quality.
> 
> ...



I have often wondered if I would like the Suhr neck shapes. This makes me think I wouldn't. I dont like D shape necks. I like thin, but still C shaped, or slightly U shaped like ESP.


Carvin seems like thy would be a great choice, but I dont like wider fretboards, and they dont offer anything more narrow.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 5, 2015)

Shask said:


> I have often wondered if I would like the Suhr neck shapes. This makes me think I wouldn't. I dont like D shape necks. I like thin, but still C shaped, or slightly U shaped like ESP.
> 
> 
> Carvin seems like thy would be a great choice, but I dont like wider fretboards, and they dont offer anything more narrow.




Judging by this post, you _would_ like Suhr necks, just maybe not the Modern Eliptical shape, which is the oddball of the bunch. Still, though, you may actually like that neck, as it's not "blocky" like a lot of D shapes are. Almost every other Suhr neck is rounded like a Strat or ESP or something. For that matter, you can get any neck profile they offer on any model. I'm wondering whether or not Suhr is going to produce "different" guitars now that they've been bought out, but I was curious about getting a Modern with a bigger neck profile for a while.


----------

